# Hello Everyone



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My name is Carol Im 44 , from a beautiful area in Natal South Africa, we live on a sugar cane farm about 15min from the beach. 

I have 10 cats, 2 dogs, 2 lovebirds, 3 bantams .

We moved here 6 months ago with 4 cats .... the previous owners had left their cat behind , so she moved in with me ... she was also pregnant ... so I kept two of her babies. She is now spayed , so thats the end of babies.

Magic my tuxedo girl is a strange kitty , mixed with dog and monkey I think , she is 18 mos old and a real character. Freddy, shaggy and tucker are the only fairly normal cats in the group . Magic , sooty (rescue) and her two babies are all loopy .

The remaining three are ferals im fostering.

My two dogs are boxers , and they are the best of buds with the cats especially monty my male .. his bonding partner is freddy my overweight silver tabby.

I have a lot of stories with this bunch.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, please post pictures if you can! :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Carol!! Sounds like a lovely place you live in. I've always wanted to visit South Africa.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Carol, enjoy the forum :!:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 

love and hugs
claire


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn 
Can't wait top hear some of those stories  Sounds like a beautiful place you live in.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

